# Love for Windows 10



## mscp (Apr 13, 2019)

An old-timer Mac user here.

I have finally made the switch to DESKTOP PC + Win 10 combo.

Am I weird for LOVING Windows 10? I feel so liberated when working with this platform, I'm highly considering chucking my Mac in the bin and get a Surface or something else. 

Has anyone here felt the same way or am I weird?


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Apr 13, 2019)

Phil81 said:


> An old-timer Mac user here.
> 
> I have finally made the switch to DESKTOP PC + Win 10 combo.
> 
> ...



Not me..


----------



## patrick76 (Apr 13, 2019)

Ha! This thread may be doomed to end up in the Drama Zone section of the forum!


----------



## mscp (Apr 13, 2019)

patrick76 said:


> Ha! This thread may be doomed to end up in the Drama Zone section of the forum!



Right...but actually I just want people to chime in about their experiences rather than going over why Mac is better than PCs or vice-versa. I feel so comfortable with Windows 10 - the fact I can customize it to my liking.


----------



## Polkasound (Apr 13, 2019)

Phil81 said:


> Am I weird for LOVING Windows 10?



And we at Microsoft want to thank you for using Windows 10, Mr. Phil Smith of 4567 Elm Street, Cityville, WA, who is currently using his PC to update his PayPal information, just bought eczema cream online, tends to favor using capital letters in his login passwords, and sits a little too low in his computer chair judging by the height of the 4' palm plant in the background.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Apr 13, 2019)

Nope I'm still in love with OSX. I am NOT in love with the hardware Apple has been putting out since 2012.

I have one windows10 box here...I use it remotely...I don't love it at all. Its an improvement over older versions of windows no doubt, but a lot of the things that used to drive me crazy about WindowsXP are still there.... 

In a holding pattern on OS X until I see what Apple does with the MacPro line...5 years out is when I think I will have to make a big decion, Windows12 vs OS X Moonraker.


----------



## sostenuto (Apr 13, 2019)

Windows forever on (3) capable desktop PC(s). Latest v1903 and all is well. Would have tried OSX long ago, but decision to scrap 'mid-range' MAC desktops ended that. Never use laptops, not interested in iMac style, Pro is way pricey for my home studio needs.
OBTW …. tiny bias as career _*hp*_ guy 
_
Wordy Reply_ to say … _OP _not 'weird' from where I sit !


----------



## Dewdman42 (Apr 13, 2019)

I feel the same way as sostenuto, though a few years ago I went with a refurbished 2012 MacPro and I'm loving it. They are now quite affordable and what I would consider a midi-range desktop that is quite powerful enough for what we do. But.... all good things will come to an end eventually...and the future hardware from Apple is a complete unknown at this point...so I very well may end up sucking it up and going back to windows in the future...but I'm not looking forward to it.


----------



## mscp (Apr 13, 2019)

Dewdman42 said:


> Nope I'm still in love with OSX. I am NOT in love with the hardware Apple has been putting out since 2012.
> 
> I have one windows10 box here...I use it remotely...I don't love it at all. Its an improvement over older versions of windows no doubt, but a lot of the things that used to drive me crazy about WindowsXP are still there....
> 
> In a holding pattern on OS X until I see what Apple does with the MacPro line...5 years out is when I think I will have to make a big decion, Windows12 vs OS X Moonraker.



Yea, I used to love Mac OS 9 and X until Apple decided to clutter the OS up with iOS/AI features. As for hardware, I lost interest after Mac Pro trashcan / iMacs / MacBook Pro with all the ubiquitous "super glue" obsession.


----------



## OleJoergensen (Apr 13, 2019)

I cant say I like Windows 10 but 5 years ago I added a powerful PC to my “maschine park” and vow, it can handle a lot! By time and help from Youtube I learn to use Windows 10 .


----------



## mscp (Apr 13, 2019)

OleJoergensen said:


> I cant say I like Windows 10 but 5 years ago I added a powerful PC to my “maschine park” and vow, it can handle a lot! By time and help from Youtube I learn to use Windows 10 .



That's how I feel with W10 too. It can take a huge beating without complaining. I also feel the UI is snappier. Apps are just more responsive in certain ways. 

I'll definitely miss the overall OSX UI but I feel I have gained so much with W10 that wouldn't go back anytime soon.


----------



## lpuser (Apr 13, 2019)

Phil81 said:


> I feel so liberated when working with this platform, I'm highly considering chucking my Mac in the bin and get a Surface or something else.



Just wait until Microsoft forces you to upgrade the OS right in the middle of working. This is - by far - the most insane situation I have ever experienced since Windows 1.0 (with which I have started the day it was out). Windows 10 does, from a design point of view, many things right, but those mandatory upgrades are driving me insane - and not only me. Many of my collegues had similar situations where they switch on their systems in preparation of a meeting or webcast in the morning, just to learn that Windows 10 decided to run an upgrade which left everyone with a 15 minute wait period. And don´t try to think you can interrupt it ...

So as somebody who uses both operating systems (Mac since the Macintosh Classic came out), I am still feeling that Mac OS X is the best operating system around. However, Apple does one of the worst jobs ever not delivering decent and inexpensive hardware anymore. Prices are beyond ridiculous, performance no longer on par ... and looking at the inside of my old Mac Pros, I wished Apple would have simply kept up with this awesome concept. Those were the best workstations ever designed.


----------



## whiskers (Apr 13, 2019)

I like OSX, but don't see the 'cult-like' appeal of it. Sure, probably used to be better for creative stuff, but I think Windows has well caught up in that regard. Lifelong PC guy here, too used to Windows, and you can get 3x the hardware power as a mac for the same price


----------



## mscp (Apr 13, 2019)

lpuser said:


> Just wait until Microsoft forces you to upgrade the OS right in the middle of working. This is - by far - the most insane situation I have ever experienced since Windows 1.0 (with which I have started the day it was out). Windows 10 does, from a design point of view, many things right, but those mandatory upgrades are driving me insane - and not only me. Many of my collegues had similar situations where they switch on their systems in preparation of a meeting or webcast in the morning, just to learn that Windows 10 decided to run an upgrade which left everyone with a 15 minute wait period. And don´t try to think you can interrupt it ...
> 
> So as somebody who uses both operating systems (Mac since the Macintosh Classic came out), I am still feeling that Mac OS X is the best operating system around. However, Apple does one of the worst jobs ever not delivering decent and inexpensive hardware anymore. Prices are beyond ridiculous, performance no longer on par ... and looking at the inside of my old Mac Pros, I wished Apple would have simply kept up with this awesome concept. Those were the best workstations ever designed.




except it won't since I have Win 10 Pro and turn off automatic updates.


----------



## sostenuto (Apr 13, 2019)

Phil81 said:


> except it won't since I have Win 10 Pro and turn off automatic updates.


_Yes (turn off Automatic)_ ……. can also use convenient Settings to prevent Updates during hours selected.


----------



## DavidY (Apr 13, 2019)

Phil81 said:


> except it won't since I have Win 10 Pro and turn off automatic updates.


Rumour has it that the coming version will even allow W10 Home users _some _control over deferring updates.


----------



## whiskers (Apr 13, 2019)

DavidY said:


> Rumour has it that the coming version will even allow W10 Home users _some _control over deferring updates.


That would be nice. Though I see Microsoft's stance, the average home user would likely rarely update and be left with a rather vulnerable machine.


----------



## DavidY (Apr 14, 2019)

whiskers said:


> That would be nice. Though I see Microsoft's stance, the average home user would likely rarely update and be left with a rather vulnerable machine.


https://blogs.windows.com/windowsex...rience-with-control-quality-and-transparency/
It looks like people (including home users) will be able to push a button to defer updates for up to 7 days, and you can push the button 5 times before it updates regardless. It also looks like the big "Feature Updates" may be less aggressive too - not clear to me how it will work (?), although it does also say it will step in and update if your current version is getting near to end of support.

But as I understand it the implication is W10 Home users have to keep going into the option every time to defer updates. W10 Pro will presumably keep the better control that you can change a setting to defer all updates for 10 days or whatever, and it stays set.


----------



## Satorious (Apr 14, 2019)

Generally I quite like it and find it reasonably intuitive/customizable to use. Not a fan of the updates though.


----------



## Per Boysen (Apr 14, 2019)

Hm... Yes, I too actually liked W10. Got it in a "gamer's bare bone maximal power" version with a laptop that has a touch screen. That touch screen support really speeds up my workflow; one hand on a midi controller bord, another hand on the screen feet on pedals. In my desktop studio machine I have W7 (in fact ordered a Dell with W10, but on arrival it had W7 installed and I had no time window to install a new system). I like W10 much more than W7, because it is faster to work with. I have some Apple machines too, but my current love for touchscreens makes them feel a little inhibiting these days, but OSX is in some ways easier for me to navigate through.


----------



## mscp (Apr 14, 2019)

The only thing I have to solve with my new machine, which I believe won't be much of an issue, will be to find an adequate low-power 4k discrete GPU because my MOBO's iGPU (MSI Z390a Pro w/ Intel UHD630) uses a LOT of CPU resources when a lot of plugins are showing on screen. I've set my 4k monitor to 1920x1080 for now to relieve some of that strain, but boy that looks ugly! I'm used to retina. :(


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Apr 14, 2019)

sostenuto said:


> Windows forever on (3) capable desktop PC(s). Latest v1903 and all is well. Would have tried OSX long ago, but decision to scrap 'mid-range' MAC desktops ended that. Never use laptops, not interested in iMac style, Pro is way pricey for my home studio needs.
> OBTW …. tiny bias as career _*hp*_ guy
> _
> Wordy Reply_ to say … _OP _not 'weird' from where I sit !


Have you got the insider build there @sostenuto ?


----------



## Pictus (Apr 14, 2019)

Phil81 said:


> The only thing I have to solve with my new machine, which I believe won't be much of an issue, will be to find an adequate low-power 4k discrete GPU because my MOBO's iGPU (MSI Z390a Pro w/ Intel UHD630) uses a LOT of CPU resources when a lot of plugins are showing on screen. I've set my 4k monitor to 1920x1080 for now to relieve some of that strain, but boy that looks ugly! I'm used to retina. :(



Any AMD series RX 500 will be ok.
https://pcpartpicker.com/product/GLTrxr/sapphire-radeon-rx-550-4gb-pulse-video-card-11268-01-20g

Why AMD https://www.gearslutz.com/board/mus...tter-amd-graphic-cards-3-card-comparison.html

BTW, some good stuff for your Windows PC:
https://www.oo-software.com/en/shutup10
https://www.oo-software.com/en/ooappbuster
https://www.binisoft.org/wfc.php
https://doublecmd.sourceforge.io/
https://www.coderbag.com/product/quickcpu?fw=upd


----------



## sostenuto (Apr 14, 2019)

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> Have you got the insider build there @sostenuto ?



Yes … on all (3) Desktop PC(s). Have been soundly criticized for this, but seldom experience issues and none severe. 
Pro Insider since early days. Now on Build 18875.rs_prerelease.


----------



## mscp (Apr 14, 2019)

Pictus said:


> Any AMD series RX 500 will be ok.
> https://pcpartpicker.com/product/GLTrxr/sapphire-radeon-rx-550-4gb-pulse-video-card-11268-01-20g
> 
> Why AMD https://www.gearslutz.com/board/mus...tter-amd-graphic-cards-3-card-comparison.html




I'm probably going for the AMD RX 560 but I'm waiting for an Ableton software update to see if they fix their ridiculously high GPU needs. I don't have an issue with any other DAW.




> BTW, some good stuff for your Windows PC:
> https://www.oo-software.com/en/shutup10
> https://www.oo-software.com/en/ooappbuster
> https://www.binisoft.org/wfc.php
> ...



I don't go online except to download software/plugins so I'm all sorted there. Thanks though!


----------



## lpuser (Apr 14, 2019)

Phil81 said:


> except it won't since I have Win 10 Pro and turn off automatic updates.



Not by default, but you can manually deactivate both related services. However Microsoft does still publicly write on their support pages that W10 downloads (security downloads) are automatically happening. Most likely not many users are happy to temper with the services.
And once you decide to run an update at a later time, it can well be that everything starts from scratch - not to speak of how often Windows 10 updates did (in the past) shatter important functions such as AD connectivity etc.

IMO there should be an easy way around it without messing with the services, just like in OS X.


----------



## mscp (Apr 14, 2019)

lpuser said:


> Not by default, but you can manually deactivate both related services. However Microsoft does still publicly write on their support pages that W10 downloads (security downloads) are automatically happening. Most likely not many users are happy to temper with the services.
> And once you decide to run an update at a later time, it can well be that everything starts from scratch - not to speak of how often Windows 10 updates did (in the past) shatter important functions such as AD connectivity etc.
> 
> IMO there should be an easy way around it without messing with the services, just like in OS X.



It's actually pretty simple in Win 10 Pro. There's a setting to shut automatic updates. It's pretty clear. So far so good on my end, but if I spot sneaky updates later on, I'll let you know.

I just can't stand Apple's computer BS (T2 chip, Mojave, cheap-specs/high-price, and the list goes on). Can't do it anymore.


----------



## shomynik (Apr 14, 2019)

sostenuto said:


> Yes … on all (3) Desktop PC(s). Have been soundly criticized for this, but seldom experience issues and none severe.
> Pro Insider since early days. Now on Build 18875.rs_prerelease.


Woa, that's brave man.

I went a completely opposite route, LTSB version with delayed updates/features. Got burned two times with forced updates on a regular Pro v.

I love LTSB so far, 0% instabillity. The only, rather unfortunate, thing is that the upcoming big update lifts FLS limit on windows which will enable cubase to load lot more different plugins, and that will be delayed for me too  I like trying out different plugins and I'm hitting this limit fairly often.


----------



## TomislavEP (Apr 15, 2019)

Where I come from, Macs are extremely rarely seen commodity, so I've embraced Windows ever since I've gotten my very first PC whilst still in school, running Windows 98. Over the years, I've built quite a few PC configurations for my needs, including my DAW. Currently I'm running the latest version on Windows 10 Home on my three computers, and I must say that I haven't experienced much of the serious issues that afflicted quite a few people when installing new updates and the newer versions of the OS. (Let's just say I've got lucky). 

I would even dare to agree with the notion that Windows 10 is the best OS from Microsoft so far, but it also comes with a great deal of annoyances, especially in the privacy department, included bloatware, and not to mention issues related with the new updates. Fortunately, it is also quite customizable and it's always somewhat possible to disable, remove and fix these problems. Still, I hope things will be better and better with every upcoming version, although the bad experiences of many users speak otherwise.


----------



## mscp (Apr 15, 2019)

TomislavEP said:


> Where I come from, Macs are extremely rarely seen commodity, so I've embraced Windows ever since I've gotten my very first PC whilst still in school, running Windows 98. Over the years, I've built quite a few PC configurations for my needs, including my DAW. Currently I'm running the latest version on Windows 10 Home on my three computers, and I must say that I haven't experienced much of the serious issues that afflicted quite a few people when installing new updates and the newer versions of the OS. (Let's just say I've got lucky).
> 
> I would even dare to agree with the notion that Windows 10 is the best OS from Microsoft so far, but it also comes with a great deal of annoyances, especially in the privacy department, included bloatware, and not to mention issues related with the new updates. Fortunately, it is also quite customizable and it's always somewhat possible to disable, remove and fix these problems. Still, I hope things will be better and better with every upcoming version, although the bad experiences of many users speak otherwise.



So far my experience has been great except when I load up a cubase template with VEP plugins on in the rack (while my slave computer is off) and the computer just simply restarts after a few seconds. I know it's a pointless test, but I have a mild OCD when it comes to computers, lol. When the slave is on with the VEP template up and running, I fire up Cubase 10's template successfully. Not sure if it's a software bug or hardware failure but I'll dig in deeper. I've sent a message to VSL to see what the issue could be.


----------



## lpuser (Apr 15, 2019)

Phil81 said:


> It's actually pretty simple in Win 10 Pro.



Well, I appreciate your input, however there are plenty of discussions on answers.microsoft.com where people clearly state that all these options do not work on a permanent basis and several updates broken them. I won´t investigate further, but at least it does not seem to be so simply in the real world, given that I have also spoken to some software developers who are writing windows protection apps (10 million+ licenses) and even they have a hard time getting this right ...


----------



## cmillar (Apr 16, 2019)

I've been on Macs for 30 years, but will switch over to PC in the near future.

My reasons:
- I don't have 'money to burn' to buy Apple hardware
- if my 2009 MacPro and 2011 MacBook Pro keep working, I'm happy
- ..but... I'm stuck on OSX El Capitan 10.11.6...which is working fine and all is well and stable
- I use MOTU DP, and can't upgrade unless I get a Mac which can handle the more current OSX (..yes I could upgrade my MacPro processors, but.... for how long would that fix last for?)
- I use Finale, or Sibelius, and same thing...can't upgrade anymore... but they work great right now

So:
- MOTU DP will run on Windows 10 Pro
- Finale will run on Windows 10 Pro
- Ableton Live and Reaper still run on older Mac OSX and on Windows as well

If my music software will don what I need to do on a Windows 10 machine (and hopefully Windows 10 will be around for years, or Microsoft will have legacy support for years and years) then I'll gladly save a ton of money and buy a Windows system (probably even used and upgradeable!) and get out of the 'Apple universe' where the emphasis is mostly on....who knows what's in store?)

As I see it, I hated previous Windows versions when I had to do something on a PC computer..I felt like a total idiot!....couldn't even figure out how to turn it off or even find anything!

But, Windows 10 looks great for music use, and other stuff as needed. I'll gladly switch over when I get it all straight in my head and figure out what I need and don't need.

Microsoft should just keep focusing on the fact that people don't have 'money to burn' around the world, and that most people's computer needs are very basic. In fact, much of the world just wants to get on the internet....and used PC laptops and desktops are in abundance.

Avoid the landfills, keep the Earth healthy, and recycle and use the technology!


----------



## chimuelo (Apr 16, 2019)

Not a fan of Micro$oft, they always con users into upgrading, then every time we see features like the 4GB Switch for 32bit they claimed would never come that actually turned out to be 8GBs for 32 bit apps, then XP to 7 scams, 7 to 8.1 because only it would support NVMe, then that was added to 7.

However, I’ve always had 100% stability as a live performer, so I pay while I whine.
Swore I’d never use 10 but I had a Top Shelf builder with an impressive client list in Film and Recording build mine, and Windows 10 is fantastic, very fast, and if you let Avast or some other really pro level protection developer work with 10 you get impressive results.

I actually watched Windows update at the prescribed time, Avast sent me an alert on my watch, then read the email. I went downstairs and watched the entire upgrade.

CPUs are so fast now I can run Acronis, Avast and my hardware diagnosis app 24/7 with my various rigs.

I just upgraded everything to 10. 
6 machines, 3 for audio.
Happy Camper.


----------



## sonicviz (Apr 17, 2019)

I use both Mac and PC but prefer Win 10 for the bulk of my audio/music production (and live performance streaming). I use a homebuilt Ryzen 1700 OC to 3.8ghz w/ 32gb Ram @ 2666, might upgrade it to a Ryzen 3000 when they are released later this year for a boost.

Short cut from a streaming live gig last weekend
https://hearthis.at/sonicviz/komusoyougottomove13042019sl/


----------



## LFO (Apr 29, 2019)

Haven't read the thread, but thought I would contribute my experience.

I'm one of those people who is loathe to leave a Windows version that I like. I jumped to Windows 10 a couple of months ago with gritted teeth. I didn't want to, Win7 was running just fine, but I built a new system and using Win7, especially drier wise, made no sense. So I took the plunge.

I couldn't be happier. Win10 has been rock solid, more efficient, and was easy to adapt to. Programs that required fully removing them from memory by using task manager now close just fine. USB connectivity has improved, plugged in devices are recognized both quickly and consistently.

While mileage can vary with Windows from user to user. I am convinced if you take some time to do research to carefully choose hardware that will provide the most stability and compatibility you won't have many issues. At least that has been my experience.


----------



## kitekrazy (Apr 29, 2019)

Windows still has great legacy support. I'm still running M-Audio PCI cards. I must also give M-Audio some kudos for legacy drivers still work and their PCI cards have no issues with recent motherboards.


----------



## DerGeist (Apr 29, 2019)

I have to admit that as long it is stable I have no real preference for OS. I'm on windows 10 now but have used OSX in the past. Since my DAW is really the only thing I use this computer for the OS features don't make much difference to me. Now really is a great time to run any OS. If Ableton made a bare metal version I would just get that 

I don wish windows would allow sound card aggregation.


----------



## jon wayne (Apr 29, 2019)

DerGeist said:


> I have to admit that as long it is stable I have no real preference for OS. I'm on windows 10 now but have used OSX in the past. Since my DAW is really the only thing I use this computer for the OS features don't make much difference to me. Now really is a great time to run any OS. If Ableton made a bare metal version I would just get that
> 
> I don wish windows would allow sound card aggregation.


I run Mac as master and pc as slave. On paper, my pc is fast and reliable enough, but when I fire it up, the Windows environment bores me to tears. I have found ways to keep my Mac Pro up to date without spending a fortune because I enjoy the experience.


----------



## Pictus (Apr 30, 2019)

Windows 10 Privacy Guide
https://github.com/adolfintel/Windows10-Privacy


----------



## GtrString (May 1, 2019)

I could endure Windows up untill they started with Windows Vista, that was it for me.. love win 10? not a chance.. this must be the only thread with that theme on all internets


----------



## Ben (May 1, 2019)

GtrString said:


> I could endure Windows up untill they started with Windows Vista, that was it for me.. love win 10? not a chance.. this must be the only thread with that theme on all internets


I love Win10. It is a great OS with high performance, great features and enought freedom to configure it, if you know what to do. Linux distros have more control, but are too complex for my taste and for media work not so great; MacOS on the other hand is too restrictive for me.


----------



## Ben (May 1, 2019)

Pictus said:


> Windows 10 Privacy Guide
> https://github.com/adolfintel/Windows10-Privacy


I just looked into it and I would recommend not to follow it. There are some major issues with removing so many features of a modern OS. If you know exactly what you do, pick only the parts you are sure you want to remove.

Removing the Defender (the anti-virus / fallback if your anti-virus fails), Edge Browser and/or IE (important dependency for a lot of applications to run correctly), as well as deleting services like 
OneSyncSvc (synchronization for mail, contact and calendar), PcaSvc (program compatibility assistent) and other will make your computer vulnerable for malware, or make parts of your system and applications not work.


----------



## PaulieDC (May 1, 2019)

Polkasound said:


> And we at Microsoft want to thank you for using Windows 10, Mr. Phil Smith of 4567 Elm Street, Cityville, WA, who is currently using his PC to update his PayPal information, just bought eczema cream online, tends to favor using capital letters in his login passwords, and sits a little too low in his computer chair judging by the height of the 4' palm plant in the background.


LOL!! Great analogy...

But really, that stuff can only happen if you leave your car keys in the ashtray, your front door unlocked and a few hundred quid taped to your mailbox. And when ransomware pops up and says "Hi, we're Microsoft, call 1-888-yourestupid and pay us $500" you race to your phone and compete the transaction. I actually had TWO different people insist it really was Microsoft. 

A "no-restrictions" OS comes with responsibility. I get the feeling that the folks on here aren't techno-dorks, so none of that will happen. In 20 years I've had zero issues. Yes, a Mac is more secure in many ways, who on earth wants to write a trojan in Objective-C?


----------



## PaulieDC (May 1, 2019)

Ben said:


> I just looked into it and I would recommend not to follow it. There are some major issues with removing so many features of a modern OS. If you know exactly what you do, pick only the parts you are sure you want to remove.
> 
> Removing the Defender (the anti-virus / fallback if your anti-virus fails), Edge Browser and/or IE (important dependency for a lot of applications to run correctly), as well as deleting services like
> OneSyncSvc (synchronization for mail, contact and calendar), PcaSvc (program compatibility assistent) and other will make your computer vulnerable for malware, or make parts of your system and applications not work.


Right. Defender (which is DIFFERENT than the garbage Defender in Vista) is very lightweight. Also, OneDrive doesn't hog resources like DropBox. I don't install DropBox, use it as online-only. OneDrive is integrated and way more secure, that's my goto cloud storage. I like Edge but THAT is a resource hog. Stick with Chrome but it does get a boatload of paging faults so close it when not using it.

Adobe update services are always hammering away. I disable those and just manually check. Why have something constantly checking for updates that doesn't need it, right?

To Disable:

Hold down Windows key and hit R. Up pops the run box.
Type *msconfig* and hit enter
A window opens. Click the Services tab.
Uncheck Adobe stuff. Probably 4 of them.
Click OK and you're done! It will prompt you to restart so do that when you can.


----------



## Polkasound (May 1, 2019)

PaulieDC said:


> But really, that stuff can only happen if you leave your car keys in the ashtray, your front door unlocked and a few hundred quid taped to your mailbox.



In the past, yes, but nowadays, operating systems like Windows 10, apps, websites, and social media services are configured by default to put our car keys in the ash tray, unlock our front door, and tape our money to the mailbox... all without us knowing. The example I gave in this thread is obviously a satirical overstatement, but anyone who doesn't want Microsoft invading their privacy will need to really dig in and disable a lot of stuff.

The tutorial video below is from a former Microsoft senior software developer who genuinely likes Windows 10, but despises the way Microsoft uses it to spy on people.


----------



## dflood (May 1, 2019)

I love Windows 10 running via Parallels on my iMac. It runs way better than on any PC hardware I have ever owned. It’s quiet, no cheap shrieking fans, no hardware conflicts, and I can just switch it off and restart it instantly. Plus the whole thing is contained in one file package for backup. I use Windows only for a few software applications that won’t run on my Mac, but seriously, this is the most bulletproof Windows installation I have ever experienced. I don’t find Windows 10 anywhere near as satisfying to use as OSX, but I must admit, a lot of my previous frustrations with Microsoft were likely due to the trash hardware that passes for Windows PCs.


----------



## KallumS (May 2, 2019)

All I will say about my Windows 10 experience is this: I couldn't empty my recycle bin without the computer crashing, no matter which way I tried to do it.

The whole experience was a mess and makes me never want to go back. Problem after problem.


----------



## DerGeist (May 2, 2019)

Like dflood mentioned, some of people's issues may be partially due to cheap PC hardware. In fairness, you really can spend as much as you want on a PC but most people won't. If people spent the money (all of the money, not 3/4 or 1/2) they are willing to spend on a high end Mac and on a PC they would have a pretty great machine. They would also need to focus on better parts, not just faster parts, more memory and storage. Good power, good fans, cables etc. Apple certainly makes this much easier as they do the design for you. In many cases we are not comparing like to like.

I know very little about computers so ignore the above ramblings


----------



## kitekrazy (May 2, 2019)

DerGeist said:


> Like dflood mentioned, *some of people's issues may be partially due to cheap PC hardware*. In fairness, you really can spend as much as you want on a PC but most people won't. If people spent the money (all of the money, not 3/4 or 1/2) they are willing to spend on a high end Mac and on a PC they would have a pretty great machine. They would also need to focus on better parts, not just faster parts, more memory and storage. Good power, good fans, cables etc. Apple certainly makes this much easier as they do the design for you. In many cases we are not comparing like to like.
> 
> *I know very little about computers so ignore the above ramblings*



You made this obvious you know very little. People have issues with higher end video cards, audio devices. It's not about the hardware as much as driver support. I have lot's of "cheap" PC hardware and legacy hardware working in W10.


----------



## Ben (May 2, 2019)

Imo it's important to know where you can buy cheap and where you should not.
Examples:
CPU -> the most expensive CPU is mostly not the best and far from best value
Audio Interface -> Go for a good interface, even if it's expensive.
Graphics Card -> A good graphics driver does not exist! xD


----------



## PeterKorcek (May 2, 2019)

Custom PC with Windows 10 for a couple of years - not a single issue, and I am quite computer savvy (built it, programming (C#) on side))
Macbook pro for a couple of years - not a single issue, and I am quite computer savvy (bought it, programming (Swift) on side))

I can say that I quite enjoy windows 10, could not go back to other versions, but I understand people that are staying with windows 7. These huge shifts happen over years and years. Only recently win10 surpassed win7 in market share.


----------



## Ben (May 2, 2019)

Ah, a man of culture! I am mainly a c# dev and do music on the side on my custom build pc. So I can relate to most of your post.
Works great excpet the graphics card (gtx 960) goes blue or just freezes my computer from time to time (1-2 times a month).


----------



## EvilDragon (May 2, 2019)

Ben said:


> Graphics Card -> A good graphics driver does not exist!



Even then, AMD's drivers will introduce less DPC latency than nVidia's. With Intel's iGPUs there's nary an issue in DAWs as far as DPC latency is concerned.


----------



## DerGeist (May 2, 2019)

kitekrazy said:


> You made this obvious you know very little. People have issues with higher end video cards, audio devices. It's not about the hardware as much as driver support. I have lot's of "cheap" PC hardware and legacy hardware working in W10.


Good thing I stated it then


----------



## kitekrazy (May 3, 2019)

The whole "spying on you" is overrated. Most of your software not named Windows does this.


----------



## danbo (May 3, 2019)

I use Win 10, macOS and Linux on a daily basis, they're all good for different reasons. Windows has the best programming experience, macOS the best user experience and Linux is the best OS with good programming experience. macOS is unique in that it's the only platform in which you can host (virtualize) all three, and also has the advantage of being POSIX (with a real terminal). Putting it all together, ignoring the limited hardware platforms macOS is the most optimal.


----------



## PaulieDC (May 4, 2019)

Polkasound said:


> ...but anyone who doesn't want Microsoft invading their privacy will need to really dig in and disable a lot of stuff.


You are quite right actually. I was actually referring to forces _on the outside_, but Microsoft has gotten quite ridiculous now. It all changed with Windows 10. Every time I set up a new PC or reimage one for someone, I sit them down and go through Privacy and several other areas in the Settings to turn off things like, oh, Microsoft capturing your every keystroke.

*What really fries me:* data collection is either Full or Basic, there's no OFF option. And what's Basic?? They collect 2 less things? The other thing is the big feature updates, like going from 1803 to 1809... the put settings back to default! 

Thanks for the video.


----------

